# ultramarine hqs



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys, so for my second army im thinking about making an ultramarine army, or maybe just one of their founding chapters. I was wondering if any of the ultramarine hqs would be good to use in a casual, but also serious game too. I have heard that Calgar is a lot of points but other than that I haven't heard anything about any of the other hqs. Would any be worth getting and using in my army, or should I just get a regular captain or chapter master and go from there. Plus what are some pros and cons of some of them. thanks


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

It would really help if we knew what armies your were playing, but even more so what style you prefer and the points cost. If you tell us that we will be able to help you a lot more mate.


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

alright well id like to build up a 2000 point army, i really have no clue who i would be playing, i just moved and im still looking for a place to play, but if i ever play with my old friends id be playing, either btemps, dark angels, IG, chaos demons, or a salamander style sm army. as for style of play i am very flexible


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Fancyxeno21 said:


> Hey guys, so for my second army im thinking about making an ultramarine army, or maybe just one of their founding chapters. I was wondering if any of the ultramarine hqs would be good to use in a casual, but also serious game too. I have heard that Calgar is a lot of points but other than that I haven't heard anything about any of the other hqs. Would any be worth getting and using in my army, or should I just get a regular captain or chapter master and go from there. Plus what are some pros and cons of some of them. thanks[/QUOTE
> Dont' do ultra smurfs


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Dont' do ultra smurfs[/QUOTE said:


> Ignore this^ Ignorance is great.
> 
> 
> I really like Sicarus, his 1 hit nuke is great for Fex's Wraithlords, and enemy characters. He is also pretty fluffy. A good thing to keep in mind, especially if your playing a founding chapter is that you could just take say, Corax, and paint him up as your second founding chapter, and call him whatever you like. Thats the Beauty of the 'Nilla codex.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Ignore this^ Ignorance is great.
> 
> 
> I really like Sicarus, his 1 hit nuke is great for Fex's Wraithlords, and enemy characters. He is also pretty fluffy. A good thing to keep in mind, especially if your playing a founding chapter is that you could just take say, Corax, and paint him up as your second founding chapter, and call him whatever you like. Thats the Beauty of the 'Nilla codex.


Second. There are a number of nasty little characters in the codex. You'll have to theme your army around them, but you can combine fluff with effectiveness. If you decide to use some of the non-ultramarine sub-chapters, separately Shrike and Vulkan have kicked my ass on several occasions when they were combined with a theme army.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Agreed Sicarus is the coolest ultra in the book imo.
I would stay away from the psyker one (his name eludes me) I was expecting more from the main man of the ultra libbies:/ 
as for Calgar..he is ok although i'm sick of the sight of him tbh lol the auto pass on ld can be quite useful but he is a lot of points.

Shame you are going ultra..alas eh

Edit: forgot what I was here for lol
Calgar offers the biggest advantage for your army but is a lot of points.
Sicarus is a nice model and isnt too bad either my favourite ultra so if you're set on ultra marines SICARUS IS YO MAN!!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Tigerius isnt too bad, knows all SM powers, and can use three a turn means he will always be useful, two wounds is a bit of a drag, and I cant exactly recall if he has power armour or not.


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Thats the one!..he has power armor and no invun:| he can just gtfo imo.
Yes 3 powers a turn is good but they arnt all that great anyway plus he is quite expensive if I remember correct.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Tigirius costs less than a land raider, putting him at slightly more expensive than Sicarius and less than Calgar.

Personally, when it comes to Ultramarine HQ's I have found myself liking Cassius. Say what you might want, but for 25% over the cost of a chaplain he has some decent buffs. And when compared to the other HQ choices, he is one of the cheapest after stock chaplains and librarians. (And when it comes to chaplains, he is the better buy at stock setup.)


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Ultras...(faceplam) uuugghh whatever. I would stay away from Sicarus, Tigerious, or Calgar. All are too much in pts and offer little in return. Pedro is a decent Chapter Master that allows your Drop Podding Combi Melta Sternguard score on Objectives, can be useful. More Importantly Lysander is the best if you want to lead your Deathstar Assualt Termies, EW yes please. Even that Ultra Chaplain is good for his points, T5 FNP with all the Chappy goodness. Then the best unit in the piss poor Ultra Happy Dex is Vulcan Hestan, In 5th Edition where Mech and Hordes are everywhere, twin link Flamers/Meltas and Reroll THs is the best thing for your Nilla SMs can get.

Ultras... uuughhh.


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

I love Cassius and his high toughness. But I do think Vulcan is the best HQ. He is loaded out the but with abilities, and his chapter tactics make powerful weapons even better. I also use jump pack chaplains with assualt marines for a devastating round of close combat


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks for all the tips, when i get the codex this week too decide ill definetly take all this advice in account. thanks again


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

For Ultras i say Cato Sicarius all the way WS of 6 and BS of 5, 3 wounds, intiative of 5 and his tempest blade is great! :grin:


----------



## hcordes (Sep 23, 2010)

As an Ultra Marine player, and solid SM player since 3rd edition... you've made the right choice, welcome brother.

From what I have used, Pedro is amazing. Yes he tech isn't Ultra, but a small amount of converting and some blue paint and.....









Sternguard are your Friend! they are your bread and butter! use them wisely!!
lots of rhinos and razorbacks for your troops, mech. is key.
Back to Special Characters...... Ultras only... Chaplin Cassius... he is your man. The others are too expensive or too fragile. Also toss in Telion with some sniper scouts, cheap and effective IMHO... but YMMV.

Good luck!!


----------



## Windhammer (May 19, 2010)

You could make a nasty death star unit using some of the special characters in the vanilla codex.

As others have said, in the codex it states you can use any special character in any chapter, you just have to change the name and give it some new fluff. So try this setup.

Turn Shrike into an ultramarine and add him and cassius to a unit of 7-8 assault terminators, half with LCs and half TH/SS. You have infiltrating, fleeting, fearless assault terminators that will reroll all hits on the assault (and failed wounds with the LCs).

Granted, this is gonna run 600+ points, but it would be pretty nasty.


----------



## Uilleam (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd definitly take Calgar. He's a freaking beast! He may be a ton of points but in a terminator unit he'll be a wrecking ball. Plus allowing your units to pass or fail any moral checks you want could be hugely successful. 

Just my 2 cents. Smurfs... Everywhere I go... :victory:


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

there are 4 ultramarine heros that i know about (the post boys getting all the toys again)

Calgar - Bast ass but as with many people can be gotten around in the same manner you deal with normal termaintors....shoot them so full with holes their legs are now looking like swiss cheese. Anyway he change how the army works in general meaning Ld tests are never needed (psychic test apply as normal) but he's expensive) He costs a fortune however and can't work effectivly in any army other than 1500+pts. He really neededs a landraider to stop him resumbaling cheese.

Sicarius - FNP, chance to instant kill anything, giving a tactial squad 1 of 4 special rules, everyone cna use his Ld and re-rolls for stealing the insative is great. However just like most marines he will die if hit by a power fist. He also is effectivly the same as a normal captain only with artificer armour. He's cheaper but and agian can change how you play but200pts instant killed is not nice.

Tigurius - Expensive for what he does and can't take hits at all as he jsuty has a normal libarian profile. Ya he has ALL the pyschic powers and can cast 3 per turn, can re-roll reserve rolls and has a master crafted forcde weapon but he's way too expensive. GW always seems to make all the psychers really expensive and not worth it (except Eldrad).

Cassius - I LOVE Cassius. for only125pts more than a naked chaplin you get a Hellfire Combi-melta, FNP and a Toughness of 6 meaning targeting him otu in combat is alot harder as well as instant death much more unlikly. If you EVER want a Chaplain go with him.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Its a combi Flamer, not melta 

As said Sicarius is a nice choice with the FNP, one hit KO attack and All marines uses his leadership.

Another nice choice (in my opinon) is Shrike, That Fleet can come in handy.


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

so it seems like taking cassius is a good choice, then im split between sicarius and shrike for another hq, would having 2 named guys in my army be good or bad?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Depends on who your asking and the point level. Some people will tell you never two named characters, some never two HQ's, some only at a high enough point level, and some as soon as you can.


I personally would say two at a high enough point level and depending on the two. I tend to go by a rule of thumb of spending no more than 15% of your total points on HQ choices, so at 2k you would be looking at around 300 points being alright, 375 at 2500, 225 at 1500 and so on.


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

well im looking at a 2k point army, and right now thinking about getting shrike and cassius, which would be a little over 300 points, is that smart?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I've had some bad (yet hilarious) experiences against Tigerius. I had a squad of Hormogaunts and a Carnifex chase him around the board, but I could get into assault range, because he just kept teleporting around the board! Finally I cc him with my Carnifex, but his Force Weapon killed it


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Fancyxeno21 said:


> well im looking at a 2k point army, and right now thinking about getting shrike and cassius, which would be a little over 300 points, is that smart?


I use 15% as a guideline, not as a strict rule; Shrike and Cassius together are 16% of your list and both are fairly useful even if not used together. Its not a bad choice, depending on whats in the rest of your army, and you do have about 1700 points left to focus on that so it could be pretty good.

I would say go for it, its when your looking at something like Calgar and Sicarius that you probably want to go one or the other.


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

Sicarius is useful for Rites of Battle alone. The rule was great last codex and is great this Codex. Sicarus is not especially killy comapred to Lysander or Calgar, but he's decent enough, don't expect him to be a killing machine of death.

He can make a a Tac Squad take scout, which I like to give to a Rhino squad, have them outflank with a meltagun, drive up and kill a tank on the flank. I usually put Sicarius with a unit of TH/SS Termies actually. Buying him a command squad makes the FNP on him somewhat redundant.

Calgar is expensive. I use him with a regular tactical squad in a Land Raider. He usually can decide combats my himself and use the rest fo the tactical squad as extra wounds and to score. Giving him TH/SS is effective, but expensive as hell. I recommand using Calgar only for games over 1500pts.

Tigirius is good for those reserve armies, but I've never used him. Too expensive IMO.

I find Casssius to be effective in only close combat. As rules are in shooting if he's with a squad the majority toughness will be used with deciding wounding. OTherwise he is good.

Chronus is overprice IMO. He has never really killed anything when I used him.

And I've never used Telion.

I have never used any other special characters. My DIY chapter is a pretty strict Codex Chapter. But Lysander is probably the best along with Vulkan for points.


----------

